# 

## tv06

.

         2015      9   15  2015 ;  , ,  2015  -  1  2016 .

  2017      -  15  ,    .

      ,   ( ),       ,    ,  ,     .

                   (    ),      ,    ,     ,    ,    .

            . 



 2491-  04.12.2015  


   ,   ,   4016

        401693005

.          15% ( ?)      ? ?

   2015 0 !

  - 10%  2016

  ?   ?   ?  ?

----------

,    ?

----------


## tv06

15   , 16  -      ....

----------

?   ? ...     ?  :Smilie:

----------


## tv06

)))) ))))   (((

----------

-   ?  - ?

----------


## tv06

?

          ..   ,      ,    .... 


.   .		  . .		

   53	11.01.2015				06



	    00 
 6300000000 	 630000000		12000-00
 XXXXXX		
	. 	 
:  		

	. 	

    .,701		044501002
	. 	

  7730176610                ( 61 )	  773001001                (103)	. 	40101810800000002901
    ( )		
	 .	01	 .	
	. .			
			.	5
			. 	

15311208000011000120 ((104)	45328000
(105)	00 (106)	10412000 (107)	0	0	0


 107    !!!!!!! (  )

----------


## tv06

04.12.2015 N 2491-
<     >

       ,  ,       ,  2015 - 2017 .
  ,  ,       ,      24.09.2015 N 1886-.    ,       :  ,   , , , , ,   ,  ,  ,  .              034-2014 ( 2008),            .
       ,     -    -   ,       ,            (   29.12.2014 N 458- "      "    ",             (  )  ",  -  N 458-).
,      (. 6     08.10.2015 N 1073):

 =  x  x ,

:
 -  ;
 -           (    ),      ,   ,     ;
 -  .
   N 458-,       2015 .    15  2015 .   ,   , ,  2015 .,    1  2016 . (. 2 . 23  N 458-).      ,       .
            .           2015 .   9  2015 .         ,             ,     (    20.10.2015).
  ,               .          (. 7    , .  N 1073).
   ,        ,                .  ,             ,          (    20.10.2015).

..
 ""

25.12.2015

----------

> ?
> 
>           ..   ,      ,    .... 
> 
> 
> .   .		  . .		
> 
>    53	11.01.2015				06
> 
> ...


  ,

----------


## tv06

,  ,  ,              ,    																																																	

																																																																																																																																																										()




																								 ,    ,  ,  																																																																																																				 																														


																																		(      ,    -  )																																																																																																																								

 1.

----------

!
     .        ,  ,      ( )   .       . ,

----------


## tv06

,    ,   ,

----------


## tv06

,      
 ,         ,   ( ),       ,    ,  ,     .

.      ,      ,      .

  ,  ,       ,      24.09.2015 N 1886- <4> ( - ).    ,       :   , , ,    ,   ,  ,  ,  .              034-2014 ( 2008) <5>,             <6>.
--------------------------------
<4>     28  2015 .
<5>     31.01.2014 N 14-.
<6>        16.07.2012 N 54.

   . 6 . 24.5  N 89-      :

 =  x  x ,

  -  ;
-  -   ;
-  -    (      )   ,     ;
-  -  .
     . 6    ,      08.10.2015 N 1073 ( -  <7>).
--------------------------------
<7>     17  2015 .

    ,          -   ()   ().
  ,      .     . 1 . 24.2  . 5 . 24.5  N 89-.
    . 24.5  N 89-     ,    ,  ,  ,       (   www.regulation.gov.ru).   , ,     (  -    1  (1 .)    ). ( ,   , ,        .)

N /
   ()

1
     (   , , , )
1,5
2
    (   ,    , , ,     (),   )
1,5
3
    (   , ,       ( ),  , ,   (, , ), ,    )
1,5
4
   (    , , , ,   )
1,5
5
  (   , ,  , , , )
1,5
6
  ,     (    ,     ,  ,     )
1,5
7
 ,    (      ,  , -, , , )
4,5
8
  (     ,  ,    (  ,  ,  ,   , , , )
4,5
9
      ,  ,        (   , ,  ,  )
1,5

    20  2015 . (      )    ,        .
    N 1073      (, ,    :        ,     -   ).     .



 15  2015 .
   2015 .
 1  2016 .
 , ,  2015 .
 15  ,    
   <*>   2017 .

--------------------------------
<*>      (    2016 .)    (. "" . 2    N 1073).

:       ,         (   )? ,       (   . 7 )     .
 , ,     2015 .   30  .         .    -    .
    .        ,      ,           .     .

  (,   )


                  -   (. . 10, 14 ).
   ()               .        (  )    .        (  ) (. . 16, 17 ).
  ( )         .
   (     )        15            (. 18 ).
          (. 19 ).                 ()   (. 20 ).
   (     )    ()                 .
   30            ,       (. 25 ).
 .         ()           ,    .             .  ,       ,       . ,        -      ,  .. (. 23 ).

----------

, ,        ?

----------


## tv06

,    ,          -  ,                (((( 

 ,     -  - ?    ?         ?    ....     ,     (((( .     -

----------

,     1/04/17   ?
         --- ?     ? 
"    .  ,       ,      24.12.2015  1417.         1  ,    .           ;"

----------


## tv06

,   , .          ?

"        ", 2016, N 4

      2016 


                     .

     -               ,    ,  ,          ,       .        (1 ),                        ,

----------

> ,   , .          ?


,    .

    ,       ,     ...  - ?

----------


## tv06

((((        )))))

 (  )  .... ,           (((((

----------

> ((((        )))))
> 
>  (  )  .... ,           (((((


 ,     ,  , ,   ,    .
    ?   ? 
 /     ?

----------

> ((((        )))))


   ,       .      .     .  - ,    .      15 ,            ,    ( .).

----------

.

----------


## tv06

"" -         -      2016 . ( 7785000018,  775008001, : 111396, . , 6- , . 10, . 1,  1027746500000,   - 50.30 "  ,   ",  : . 8 (495) 999-000-00, e-mail: romashki999@mail.ru).          - 100.  . 3 - 4                  ,    ,  ,  2016 .   "".

  1-  

     ,
   ,  ,
 2016 .   ""



,  ,
 , 


   ,


()




           ,    ,  ,
                                   2016
                                 ---- 


                                . 
   -----------------------------------------------
                                (     
                             ,   
                                          -  )

                          1.  


1.   -------------------------------------- -  :
                  ( , 
                        -  )
   -            
       "",  ""
   ------------------------------------------------------------------------
               (, ,  )
                                             7785000018
      ------------------------------
                                  775008001
        -----------------------------------------
                           111396, . , 6- , . 10, . 1
      ------------------------------------------------
                                                  1027746500000
       -------------------------
    ,          

         , ------------------
     N 20  . ,  77, N 0087894511258
   ------------------------------------------------------------------------
                -
2.   ----------------------------------------- -  
                ( ,  
                            -  )
   ,         
   ( -  ):
   ,  ,    ( )   
   -
   ------------------------------------------------------------------------
                                             -
      ------------------------------
                                         -
      ----------------------------------
                                                  -
       -------------------------
    ,      

                      -
   , ------------------------------------------------------
3.         
               50.30
    029-2014 ------------------------------------------------------------
4.                               
                                                      45309000
   -   019-95 ---------------------
5.                
                           -
     033-2013 ------------------------------------------------
                         . 8 (495) 999-000-00,
                         e-mail: romashki999@mail.ru
6.   --------------------------------------------------
                          ( , ,  
                                         ( )

          2.      
           ,   
                           <1>

       1.     (   )

N /
  <2>
           034-2014 ( 2008) <2>
          (  ) <3>
         (  ) <3>
 , 

1
2
3
4
5
6
7

. 3

  2-  

     ,
   ,  ,
 2016 .   ""

1

22.11.11.000
       ( - -   )
4011 10 000
.
100
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-

                     2.    

N /
  <2>
           034-2014 ( 2008) <2>
          (  ) <3>
         (  ) <3>
 , 


    ,    
1
2
3
4
5
6
7
8
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-

 ,   
 (   
,    
   ,  
                                ..
) ----------------- -----------------------
                     ()            (...)

    16.01.2017
----------------
     ()

.. <4>

--------------------------------
<1>          ,    ,   ,       .       .
<2>    ,  ,         .           ,  ,       ,       24  2015 . N 1886-.               034-2014 ( 2008).
<3>    ,  ,         .       ,  ,           (  ),        16  2012 . N 54.
<4>          ,        ,  ,   .

----------


## tv06

""            (. . 5 - 7).

  1-  

    2016 .   ""




, 

  ,


   ,
.   
 8  2015 . N 1342

()


           ,

                                    2016
                                ------- 


                                . 
   -----------------------------------------------
                                (     
                             ,   
                                           -  )

                                              -
   () -----------------------------
                                              (,  -
                                                      )
,                  
        -
 -------------------------------------------------------------------
           (-  ,  )

                           I.  


1.   -------------------------------  -  :
                  (,  -
                         )
    -       ____
        "" ( "")
    -----------------------------------------------------------------------
                  (    )
                                              7785000018
       -----------------------------
                                   775008001
         ----------------------------------------
                            111396, . , 6- , . 10, . 1
       -----------------------------------------------
                                                   1027746500000
        ------------------------

      ,        

          , -----------------
      N 20  . ,  77, N 0087894511258
    -----------------------------------------------------------------------
                -
2.   ---------------------------------------------  - 
                 (,  -  )
     ,           
    ( -  ):
                                                                         -
    , ,  ( )   --
    _______________________________________________________________________
                                              -
       -----------------------------
                                          -
       ---------------------------------
                                                   -
        ------------------------
        ,                

                                     -
     , --------------------------------------

. 5

  2-  

    2016 .   ""

3.         
                             50.30
    029-2014 ( . 2) ----------------------------------------------
4.                               
                                                      45309000
   -   019-95 ---------------------
5.                
                           -
     033-2013 ------------------------------------------------
                          . 8 (495) 999-000-00,
                          e-mail: romashki999@mail.ru
6.  : -------------------------------------------------
                           ( , ,  
                                         ( )

             II.    ,   
        ,     


             (   )

N /

           034-2014 ( 2008)
          (  )
         (  )
  ()
  ,          
  (  )
  ,      (. 7 x . 8)
     ,      
     ,          
      ,       (. 10 + . 11)
     ,          (. 12 - . 9)
     ,       (. 9 - . 12)
 ,   
1
2
3
4
5
6
7
8
9
10
11
12
13
14
15
1

22.11.11.000

4011 10 000
.
100
0,15
15
0
0
0
0
15
-

. 6

  3-  

    2016 .   ""




 ( - -   )














N /

           034-2014 ( 2008)
          (  )
         (  )

 ,          
  (  )
 ,      (. 7 x . 8)
  ,    ,     
 ,       ,      (. 7 - . 10) x . 8)
  ,      (. 13 + . 14)
    ,      
    ,          
     ,       (. 16 + . 17)
    ,          (. 18 - . 15)
    ,       (. 9 ( . 15) - . 18)
 ,   
 ,    
  ,     (  )
  (1 - . 11)
 ,    ,     ,     (. 8 x . 10 x . 12)
1
2
3
4
5
6
7
8
9
10
11
12
13
14
15
16
17
18
19
20
21
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-

 ,                      ..
        -----------------------   ----------------
                                  (           (...)
                                  )
     16.01.2017
-------------------
     ()

. 7

           -     ,        .
     ,  ,      ,    ,        .
     ,  ,          ,    ,       .
     ,  ,      ,        ,      ,      ,          .
     ,  ,         ,           ,      ,   ,     .
 ,                 ""       .

----------


## tv06

24  2015 . N 1886-


 ,  ,  



( .     19.01.2017 N 43-)

----------


## tv06

(    2016 .)   .                :
-  2015 . -  15  2015 . (    9  2015 .);
-  2016 . -  1  2016 . (    , ,  2015 .);
-   2017 . -   15  ,    .
             :
-       ;
-       ;
-  ,        ,  ,           (.. ).
    . . 24.2  24.5    24.06.1998 N 89-     1  2015 .,                   2015 .,         .          2015 .       .  ,                 2015 .
     1                                     .       , ,        .
      ,       ,      1      .                  .

----------


## buh62

!       .
  ,      (  22.08.16  488),      (    08.12.15  1342)           (   24.12.15  1417).
       (., . 4/6),         .
,   ,      :
1.       
2.    " " 
3.     .
    , ,              .

----------


## buh62

.    .      - . .      .
 ,     ,    -   .
..       .
  ,       ?
  ,      .       
    .
  ?
     ,

----------


## tv06

,     ?   5,       0
    ?
    = 0         0....

"       ,       ..... "

  !

----------

> , ** ?   5,       0


   ?          :Big Grin: 
      (      )

----------

,           ,       (     -     )      ? 

    - ,          ,    ,      .

        ,  ,     ?

     , ,  ?

----------

(    )                  .        .     .

----------

> , ,  ?


 )

----------

?  -   ?  ?  ?

----------


## tv06

.    -   ( ,      ,     ),    .  (   -   ,    -  ?)

 ,      ?            ?

----------

100 %

----------


## tv06

- ?

----------

(   )   .     ,           )

----------


## tv06

> ,           )


 ))))???

----------

> ))))???


       ))

----------

)

----------

> .    -   ( ,      ,     ),    .  (   -   ,    -  ?)
> 
>  ,      ?            ?


 !
 2491-,            - 10%  2016 .

----------


## tv06

4  2015 . N 2491-


( .     19.01.2017 N 43-)


,   ,      	
4819 10 000 0	0	10	20
,   , ,      	
4819 20 000 0

----------

, :      .   0,    .           .   0,    ...

----------

,    .     -.   -      10     .      4819100000, 481920000  481960000    10%  2016.        .

----------

> , :      .   0,    .           .   0,    ...


  :                 ?       %     ...
   ,       .
  ,  ( )    - , 
         -   .
     // ))) ?

----------

> :                 ?       %     ...
>    ,       .
>   ,  ( )    - , 
>          -   .
>      // ))) ?


   --      ?

----------

> --      ?


   :    ,   (   )

----------


## buh62

!
    .   
,    .
   (  ) - .    
        .?
  1    ,   !

----------


## tv06

,            ,       ?

----------


## buh62

, .   .

----------


## tv06

> , .   .


 -,   ?

----------


## buh62

24.12.2015 .  1417 

1.        
,  ,     
      ,        

     ,           
,   
,  
      24   2015 .   N 1886-   (
 - , ).

 ,      ,    ,   ,

----------


## tv06

-  ""?

----------


## buh62

?   ?
   .    .

----------


## glavbuh40

, ,     ?

----------


## buh62

.      /

----------


## _lyly_

,    ,       
       ?     ?    

  ,      ?!

----------

> ,    ,       
> 1.        ? 2.     ?    
> 
>   ,      ?!


1. 
2.

----------


## _lyly_

**,  )

1.       ?
2.     ,     !?

----------

> **,  )
> 
> 1.       ?
> 2.     ,     !?


  ,

----------


## ImportniyBuh

-      .    6801000000.

 01  2017           .  . , ...  ...
  :
,     2016 , :
1. ( 9)  ... ( -034-2014  2008) 
       - 332 451 
2. ( 13)     ... (  -034....   )       
        -     6 785 

 2016      , ,    ,     ,   :
 "  "(  ,   : ,   )
1.     - 1350 
2.      - 600 

     :
  - 3,06 / 1 
  - 2,37  / 1 

    ?
1) 332451*3,06 + 6785*2,37 = 1 033 380
2) (332451-1350) * 3,06 + ( 6785- 600) * 2,37 = 1 027 827
3) 1350*3,06+ 600*2,37 = 5 553  ?

        :: :Frown: ((((

  +     :
: = *  * 

   2016     0 ()  5 ()
 = 2,37 * 6785 * 5 = 80402,25 .


-   =  * ( - ) :
  = 2,37 * (6785-600) = 14658,45 ?
            .

:          ?

----------


## Tori

,   ,      ???

----------


## tv06

:    ,     ,       

              ,           .    ,    ,        .        ,     ,  ,      .



 ,     ,          .        .      1  24.2    24.06.98  89-      (     ).

          .       .        ,    ,      .        ,    .

      ,      .  ,         .

        .   ,          ,      .  -            .

,             .   ,     ,     ,       .



       ,       .    ( )      24.09.15  1886-.       (  . ).         ,        .

  ,  ,       :
  1    ( )
  2    
  3 
  4   
  5  
  6    
  7      
  8      
  9  
  10         
  11    -   
  12   
  13      
  14 
  15 ,    ;     
  16    
  17   
  18   
  19   
  20     
  21  
  22       
  23   
  24    
  25  
  26   
  27     
  28 
  29  
  30   
  31   
  32   
  33     
  34     
  35      ,     
  36    



     2016 ,     .

-,  ,    ,  ,            2016 .          ,        (. 3 . 24.5    ).        .

-,  ,        .    2015-2017       04.12.15  2491-. ,     (,  ,     )   .

-,     ,        ,  .       09.04.16  284.

      ( )      . ,    -     ,       .




 1  2017          :
              ,    ,   (          24.12.15  1417);
        ,        (         08.12.15  1342).

 15  2017        :
    (     22.08.16  488).

       ,          .           .    ,     .        .

      .

:          ,    ,         .

:       ,         ,       .

       .
1.        .       ,      .   ,            .                 (),         .
2.         .     ,  ,       .           .   ,       ,       .


,       ,    .                      ,        .      ,            .

             (      ),   .               .        ,          .



   2016     15  2017 .     2  24.5    .       ,    ,    .          .

          .      ,       ,  .     16  17    ,      08.10.15  1073 (    ).



      ,    ,          8.5  .          :        3  6  ,      20  80  .

 ,   ,  ,    19.7  .            ,      .    ,      300  500      ,     3  5    .          .

      .    30          (. 25   ).          .

----------


## Tori

,!      ?  36 ?   "       :         ".

----------

?

----------

,     

http://rpn.gov.ru/sites/default/files/ecosbor.pdf

----------

http://rpn.gov.ru/node/836

----------

> :          ?


, ,    .   - 5%,       ,     5.

----------

> :          ?


     :    ();     ();   ().    ,    :

=**

----------


## _lyly_

,   -   ,   
- ?!

----------


## tv06

Excele? 

           ,

----------

> Excele? 
> 
>            ,


  +

----------

http://www.consultant.ru/document/co...705a10ae9b59b/

----------


## tata57

, , ,    ,     ?    ,          ?

----------

> , , ,    ,     ?    ,          ?

----------


## Lloydhat

gfg

----------


## tv06

> http://www.consultant.ru/document/co...705a10ae9b59b/


 !

----------


## tv06

!!!  

 N 10 "        ",     :	 17.21	,   ,      	
4819 10 000 0	0	10	20
		,   , ,      	
4819 20 000 0			
		  ,   ,       ,   ,     	4819 60 000 0			


   -  0?
    ?

----------


## buh62

10  ?
 ?

----------


## tv06

04.12.2015 N 2491-
(.  19.01.2017)
<       







 24  2015 . N 1886-

 ,  ,

----------

23    -  7310 21,    ?
    : ,   , ? ( )
    .

----------


## tv06

)))       ))))

----------


## tv06

9  2016 . N 284


      ,

,  , 
,

----------

,  , 
    24.09.2015  1886-.
(     2016 .   
      , 
,    )

, ,              ,       ?     2016. ?     (  )?    ,       ,    2016.   ?    ?    .  -      )

----------

:  89-   - 15/04/17,        - 03/04/17.   ?

----------

> :  89-   - 15/04/17,        - 03/04/17.   ?


 15/04

----------


## des888

-     ,         ,    ,         .     3          .  -          -    ,    .

----------


## Tori

> 3          .


?        .    ?

----------


## tv06

3    
 - -   (   ,   "")
 -  -        ?
 -      ?
?
  !
?
 .....      ...
-  
   ?
-     
  ...

 -       ?
 -  ....

 ....

     ?

----------


## weih

!    ,  ,    . , :
1.   -          .     ?
2.             .     ?
3.   ,          ?      ?          ?

----------

> ?        .    ?


    ,  ,     ,    ,      -  
http://rpn.gov.ru/sites/default/files/ecosbor_0.pdf

----------

> 3    
>  - -   (   ,   "")
>  -  -        ?
>  -      ?
> ?
>   !
> ?
>  .....      ...
> -  
> ...


     -  ?  ?

----------


## tv06

-  ,      -   
  -  ....     ?

----------


## tv06

,    ?

       ?

----------


## tv06

....     ....   ,     ?

----------


## weih

.      .   . ,  ,  ,   ,    .

----------

> ,    ?
> 
>        ?


   ? 
 ,    -    .

----------


## tv06

?     ?

----------


## weih

,

----------

?     ))))

----------


## weih

)))

----------

> )))


)))

----------


## tv06

-    -    4  -      ?
      1

----------


## weih

1  -   ,      ,   31/03
   15/04?

----------


## tv06

,   104    )))

----------


## tv06

> 1  -   ,      ,   31/03
>    15/04?


  15,      )))))

----------

> -    -    4  -      ?
>       1


     ,       ,

----------


## weih

2  -    04811208010016000120 ?
   ,   
  -  ,

----------


## tv06

-   
    ?

----------


## tv06

> ,


   ?

----------


## weih

> ?


 
    -        
   ,

----------


## tv06

!    ! 

  )))

  ""((((
     ,            .

----------


## tv06

> ? 
>  ,    -    .


   -    ?
 ,  "  ,      ."
     ?

----------


## des888

*tv06*,        "-"       ()

----------


## weih

,    
    ,     (  ),      ,  (((      
:     , ...    ,

----------

> -    ?
>  ,  "  ,      ."
>      ?


 ,    ,   ,      .

----------


## tv06

-     -    4016 (   -  4016)     (  )      - 709,     708...        ?   -          -34 ....    709     -    ,        -   !!! (      ) (((-   
,   (((

----------


## Irina26888

,  , ,     ,   ,    ?

----------


## tv06

?
   ( )       ,   
   ,

----------


## Irina26888

?    : 7   ( 10  )*5*2378(   N 13 "     ")=83230.  .     ?

----------


## tv06

....   500  

    5? 5%

----------


## Irina26888

5%  7- ? 7*5%*2378=832,3  ?

----------

*tv06*,        ?

----------


## Irina26888



----------

>

----------


## tv06

(     )

----------


## Irina26888

,

----------

?   ,       /.

----------


## Tori

?

----------


## tv06

))))    ,   ,   -      ....    -     
. -           -      1000 
 ""     -    ,    1000 

(   "" ""  -,     ....         )
      ))))

----------

!
,      ,            ?          ?    ??

----------

